# Per crontab -r Cronjobs gelöscht. Erstellt ISPC einen Cronjob bei der Installation?



## pee (20. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

aus Versehen habe ich mit dem Befehl *crontab -r* alle Cronjobs gelöscht.

Zum Glück waren es nicht viele und ich konnte die meisten wiederherstellen. Benötigt ISPC einen Cronjob, um zu funktionieren? Wenn ja, wie lautet dieser konkret? Das System ist Debian Lenny 5 und ich habe ISPC damals laut der _Howto forge Anleitung_ installiert.

Ich hoffe ihr spendet mir einen Wissensschubser. 

Viele Grüße,
pe


----------



## pee (20. Okt. 2009)

Ok, habe ISPC upgedated und habe die Cronjobs wieder drin. Damit geht auch die Anlegung von SSH-Nutzern.


----------

